# Cigar minnows



## EG94 (Mar 15, 2008)

Where can you by cigar minnows in bulk ?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

fishonbait.com


----------



## reelfinatical (Sep 30, 2007)

Bill Me, how much does that place charge? 

If its inexpensive I'm game... the Capt Saltys boxes we've bought lately have been mush & we used up all the ones we caught/froze ourselves.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Not sure, you have to call them


----------



## Doogiesar (Oct 4, 2007)

I just called them. They only sell commercially. For Cigar minnows thier pricing was 100.00 for 50 lbs. Sound slike a good deal. They also gave me a contact locally.

Gulf Coast Charter Supply 850-292-1269

Not sure about there pricing or if they sell to normal people. Hope this helps.

Ryan


----------



## GregBR549 (Dec 18, 2007)

Is there any where to catch them near orange beach/perdido?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Doogiesar (1/28/2009)*
> 
> Not sure about there pricing or if they sell to normal people. Hope this helps.
> 
> Ryan


Just tell them your not normal.:letsdrink


----------



## Bustin Benjies (Aug 25, 2008)

I called and spoke with the owner of Gulf Coast Charter Supply (Justin Lane) today, he indicated that he was infact going to be selling the bulk bait this year beginning in April. His pricing is consistent with the $100/50# on the frozen cigs mentioned in a previous post. He also indicated that he was going to be making available flats of squid that are the big swordfish quality size. I had mentioned to him that I had obtained his number off the PFF and he stated that he has been on the site on the past and some of his product left a little to be desired from one or more people on the site. He did acknowledge the fact some of the cigs he sold last year was substandard and that he returned an entire pallet of product based on this fact. I gathered from our conversation that he pretty much got flamed on the site and focused his efforts elsewhere. He also mentioned that he was also going to be offering weights, bulk hooks, bulk line and several other bulk offerings associated with fishing. I got the impression from talking to Justin that he is straight forward and willing to make his products available to both the for hire and the recreational fishermen at the same price structure, seems pretty fair to me...I know that there are others on the site that are building their clientel and I'm sure we collectively wish them the best of luck. But when it comes right down to it I'm much more inclined to spend my money with a <U>local</U> business much more so than the chain stores. 

Bustin Benjies :usaflag


----------



## Dagwood (Oct 1, 2007)

Justin has access to all types of fishing supplies now, hooks, lead, etc. as well as bait. He will probably save you quite a bit of $$. 292-1269


----------

